# wheres mom?



## kelsey123 (May 4, 2012)

Hi, i have 2 pigeons, about 3 months old living on the side of my house. I seen many feedings to the baby birds by the mother or father,but just recently i haven't seen much. is it possible that the parents have abandoned Them? or parents just feed less as the birds get older? or possibly have my visits scared them away? please help! what should i do?


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

If they are 3 months old they don't need the parents


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kelsey123 said:


> Hi, i have 2 pigeons, about 3 months old living on the side of my house. I seen many feedings to the baby birds by the mother or father,but just recently i haven't seen much. is it possible that the parents have abandoned Them? or parents just feed less as the birds get older? or possibly have my visits scared them away? please help! what should i do?


they feed less as the birds grow older and do not want to attract predators.

at three months of age they should be out and flying by now.. which they usually do at about a month and a half or so from hatching.


----------

